# Adult Food Reco?



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

Switching our pup (almost 1 year) from puppy to adult food, and feeling a little overwhelmed about all the options. Any recommendations?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We feed Orijen and are happy with it


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

We started Coya with Wellness and had no issues. We just switched her to Nutrisca and she seems to love it. We've noticed since switching her, her gas has been a lot less smelly...a big plus for us 

I've heard it's good to switch your pups food every 6 months or so. Is there any truth in that?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our vet recommended Purina Pro. Since we switched our V, her coat is shinier and she seems to be able to keep weight on her a bit better.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper eats Acana Pacifica. Not quite as pricey as Orijen (same parent company though, I believe). Jasper likes it, and it makes his coat shiny and helps prevent his skin from drying out. No gas problems, and poop is great, as long as he hasn't gotten into anything else!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris is doing very well on ACANA pacifica - his coat is like silk. Same parent company as Orijen.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

mgates said:


> Switching our pup (almost 1 year) from puppy to adult food, and feeling a little overwhelmed about all the options. Any recommendations?


hi are you uk or us??


----------

